# Today on RO - Easter Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Apr 12, 2009)

[align=center]






*Sunday, 12th April 2009*


 *HAPPY EASTER! *














*Happy birthday to...*


*Whispering Acres*
*and...
*
*Richard0600*



* Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the * *Calendar!* 











*
*
*Don't forget to VOTE for the  Easter Bunny Photo Contest! *











*
*
*New member Taycupcake  lost her new bunny Chai  suddenly. RIP baby Chai...*
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:





*Please keep Flashy's  Dusk  in your thoughts as he recovers from his dental yesterday!*
:sickbunny:





*
tiabia0 could use some  good thoughts  for her bunny who isn't eating...*
ray:





*
Congratulations to bransworld, who has won the  Rabbits Online Auction Number 3! 



*





*
bunnybunbunb has  bought Sway home  with an extra surprise! *











*
sparklyy is needing some advice about  adopting a bunny with medical issues? *







*

mandyjeank shares news of  her new bunny!  She is yet to post pictures, so go and remind her to do so!*








*
Evey has posted some beautiful  Easter Photos  of her bunnies! Go and check them out!*








*
ILovemyAlice needs some help  naming their new bunny!  Do you have any ideas?*








*
Erins Rabbits  needs some advice  about one of her kits- is it too sick?*









*
DeniseJP is sharing a  video of her horses in the mud! *







*

kherrmann3 could use  some good thoughts  for her sister's dog, who was hit by a car...*
ray:




*
Becca wants to know if anybody is watching  Britain's Got Talent  this year?*








*
Aina is not feeling well and  needed to have a rant! *
:hug1




*
bat42072 is trying to deal with an incident that happened in her area and could  use some support *
:hug:



*







Who is this?










Hoppy Easter Everyone! I hope you have a great day whatever your plans!





*[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 12, 2009)

It's KIRBY!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> It's KIRBY!!!


I was going to say that LOL Just playing.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you, for mentioning my sister's dog. He did pass, but thank you for the sentiment.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 13, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> It's KIRBY!!!


Yes! Correct!


Kelly, I'm so sorry about your sister's dog


----------

